# Swamp Rabbit Hunting in West Tennessee 2013



## Mohunter (Feb 22, 2013)

This was our 3rd anual swamp rabbit hunt down in West Tennessee. This time around we hunted two new pieces of property that I have never been too. The normal 300ac of swamp bottom we hunt was put off limits this season to keep the swamp rabbit population up. That 300ac tract was not hunted all all this season. This new property was ok and difficult at times to hunt due to alot of water and the swampers swimming acrossed it. My dogs arnt exactly use to hunting in deep water and they found it difficult at times getting acrossed it. Most of the time the water was about a half inch from the top of my 17" muck boots. Wish I had a pair of hip boots with me as I would of gotten some use out of them.

None the less we had a great time as usual chasing swamp rabbits in the bottoms of tennessee. This time around i took my brother and my friend jeremy both first time swamp rabbit hunters. Everyone had a good time and fun was had by all. 

This ends my rabbit season. We had a very good rabbit season and made alot of good memories. 372 rabbits were taken 12-13 rabbit season.


I took some footage of the hunt hope you guys enjoy.




Here are some pics of the hunt.

















This was our set up for day 2 of the hunt. We rode out to the swamp bottoms with a 4Whlr and trailer set up. 











Yep the water was deep






I dont know how dogs bark on water but they do..and those swampers like to use logs to get away
















This was one - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - off swamper. They are hard to kill even shooting them with High Brass #5 shot long range 1-1/4oz load they dont die. this was was screaming






The fleas are thick











Yep 






She was covered in fleas cause she retrieved them






yeah this works


























My brothers 1st swamper he got the biggest out of everyone






We got 7 on the first day






Alot of meat on these things






We ended up with 5 on day 2 of the hunt. I killed 4 of them. Had to get a pic with them..lol


----------



## NorthGA25 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great looking hunting land


----------



## Mohunter (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks


----------



## OVERULD (Feb 25, 2013)

Great video and photos.  Good hunt.  Good looking pack of dogs too!


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Feb 25, 2013)

good hunt! great season!! the pic of leah walking that log  retriving that swamper, priceless!!!!


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, this is sure to be a dumb question but I can't stand it and have to ask. 

Why do you put them in trees?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2013)

Supercracker said:


> Ok, this is sure to be a dumb question but I can't stand it and have to ask.
> 
> Why do you put them in trees?



To keep the dogs from getting them and to keep from carrying them around in your vest. Them big suckers get heavy after about 5 minutes.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2013)

Excellent work! I love running in the swamps! Nothing else even comes close!


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 26, 2013)

I hang mine in the tree's and make rabbit jerky a trick i learned from Chief Rabbit Killa of the great Cherokee nation. I hang them in Feb. and go back in early May.


----------



## Mohunter (Feb 26, 2013)

Supercracker said:


> Ok, this is sure to be a dumb question but I can't stand it and have to ask.
> 
> Why do you put them in trees?



hung in the trees cause as you can see they are covered in fleas. wait a good 10 min to 15min and most of them jump off the rabbit then put in your vest. 

unless you want to be covered in fleas?


----------



## Mohunter (Feb 26, 2013)

ohhhh man o man was it delicous!   

Soaked the meat in salt water then cut up the rabbits so that i got good sized steaks and giant back strap from those big swampers we killed in tennessee

add salt and pepper you cant put to much just sprinkle away on both sides then into the egg wash and into a zip lock bag full of flour and mix it around..no bones at all in the meat shown. those are mainly backstraps as i cooked the steaks first






Straight into a hot skillet and make sure you use quality frying oil i think its very important and i set the burner on med high





















Pasta was the main dinner with rabbit meat...best combo ever!






fully cooked and ohhhh so tender and tasty


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 27, 2013)

Mohunter said:


> hung in the trees cause as you can see they are covered in fleas. wait a good 10 min to 15min and most of them jump off the rabbit then put in your vest.
> 
> unless you want to be covered in fleas?



Ok, that makes sense. Same thing with pigs.  I can also see not wanting to lug around 4 or 5 of them for long. But it seems like birds and such would be all over them after 30 minutes or so.


----------



## maughdr (Feb 27, 2013)

Dinner looks good


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yum. Some rabbit cacciatore. Looks great.


----------



## cotton top (Feb 27, 2013)

man that sure looks like you fellows had a good hunt those 2 days. Your hunting in some of the same stuff we have down here in south Ga. we have to keep an eye out for hawks, when we hang our rabbits, they will surely eat them up.
 I really enjoyed your video of the dogs in all that water, we have plenty of that too. Thanks for sharing I enjoyed it. cotton top


----------



## Doc Olly (Dec 16, 2013)

Where in West Tennessee do you hunt?


----------



## Beagler1973 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing y'all's hunt buddy. Looks like a great time was had.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow awesome pics! Love them old Browning's too!


----------

